# Game 70: Official Houston @ San Antonio GAME THREAD. 3/27. 12:00pm CST.



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*VERSUS*​ 






 

*VENUE*​











<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="90%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=crtBoxTextCSB width="50%">*Sunday, Mar. 27, 12:00pm *</TD></TR><TR><TD class=crtBoxTextCSB width="70%">*Rockets vs Spurs*

*Venue: SBC Center*

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=crtBoxTextCSB width="70%">*TV: ABC* </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 







*(42-27, 20-14 away)*​











 








*(51-18, 32-3 home)*​











 

*COMMENT:*

Rockets did not play that well against Hornets even though Jeff Van Gundy was very pleased with the play in second half, and they win by virtue of Hornets being one of the weakest team in the League. McGrady is hurt, hopefully he will be ready for the game against Spurs. Yao is still not playing to his potential in the last two game. His contribution is much needed in the game against Spurs. So much for our two Star's players.

The Role players need to contribute more, and be consistent in their shooting throughout the game. This is Spurs we are dealing with. Last few games they had been hot at one quarter and absolutely cold in the other three, or cold throughout the game. This is totally unacceptable, since Rockets depend on perimeter shooting when the team doubled on Yao or McGrady. Remember the game against Timberwolves, after Yao initially whipped Michael Olowokandi, the Timberwolves began double- and triple-teaming Yao Ming and he gave up the ball, as he should, to open shooters but the perimeter shooters did not take full advantage of the situation. Guess what, we lost.

In our inside-out system, the role players are important to whether Rockets win or lose. Rockets had been consistent in the 8 games and 6 games streak but not in our present 3 games streak (mostly ulgy win). Rockets have to start to improve the consistent of every players in the team, and not just Yao & McGrady. That the *KEY TO ROCKETS' WIN IN EVERY GAME.*


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i hurd that tmac my not play tomrow but will b back for the nxt gm but tim isnt playin either so it should b an intresting matchup
spurs 88
rox 83
this has a chance to b the most uglyest gm we have ever seen


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Duncan isn't playing, is he?

If not, I see us winning; something along the lines of 53-51. Wesley, James and Barry will go for a combined 2-40 from the field.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> Duncan isn't playing, is he?
> 
> If not, I see us winning; something along the lines of 53-51. Wesley, James and Barry will go for a combined 2-40 from the field.


 No, Duncan is not playing. I don't know where FirstRocket's been. Add about 50 points to each team and you should come closer to the score. This should be a fairly high scoring game considering Duncan's still out.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

ezealen said:


> No, Duncan is not playing. I don't know where FirstRocket's been. Add about 50 points to each team and you should come closer to the score. This should be a fairly high scoring game considering Duncan's still out.


I am around and still around. Yes, I know Tim Duncan missed the game against Hawks. I put Duncan in as a starter because I am hoping Duncan would play against Rockets. Hopefully, McGrady will play too. I heard that McGrady may also be missing in this game. Take Duncan and McGrady out of the Game Thread, this game will be boring. We only had one page in the game against Hornets. See, what I mean?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

FirstRocket said:


> I am around and still around. Yes, I know Tim Duncan missed the game against Hawks. I put Duncan in as a starter because I am hoping Duncan would play against Rockets. Hopefully, McGrady will play too. I heard that McGrady may also be missing in this game. Take Duncan and McGrady out of the Game Thread, this game will be boring. We only had one page in the game against Hornets. See, what I mean?


Yeah he missed the hawks game...aswell as the piston's game, the new york game, and the indiana game. And considering that he's predicted to be out for 2 to 4 weeks I highly doubt he'll be playing tomorrow. It's your thread, but I recommend you switch him to Robert Horry on your first post.

Anyways, I wish Duncan would play too, but I can't say the same for McGrady. Don't get me wrong. I love Tmac, but with all the stuff that the spurs have gone through, it's about time they get something to go thier way. I hope Tmac's alrite and starts playing again soon...but after tomorrow's game :biggrin:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

This Game Thread was created based on my 'wishful thinking' that both Duncan and McGrady will be playing. Who know, miracle happen in such an unknown way. I am still sticking to the Starters which look more exciting and interesting. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

FirstRocket said:


> This Game Thread was created based my 'wishful thinking' that both Duncan and McGrady will be playing. Who know, miracle happen in such an unknown way. I am still sticking to the Starters which look more exciting and interesting. :biggrin:


Believe me, I want Duncan to come back alot more than you do, but he's not going to. As for Tmac, they never said he wouldn't play so a miracle may not even be needed. Even if one is needed, I'm sure he'd get it. After all, this is McGrady we're talking about, Mr. 50 point in half a second lol. As for exciting, there is no doubt in anyone's mind that any game would be more exciting with Tmac playing, but not so much with Duncan. He has his moments, like his 50 buzzer beaters last year, but this year he's only had one buzzer beater, and the rest of his game hasn't been anymore exciting. Even without Mcgrady though, this game promises to be a good one. It is Houston vs. San Antonio after all. Those games never dissapoint, unless of course, you happen to be on the opposite side during a 13 point/30 second miracle.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, very impressive graphics on the Game Thread. Nice job.





With T-Mac, I don't think the Spurs can win. The offense has been pretty stagnant, and the defense has been extremely mediocre. Houston's defense will be the difference. However, no T-Mac, I think the Spurs will pull one out.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

<TABLE width=568 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle bgColor=#000000 colSpan=3>*Things to Watch* </TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width=100 bgColor=#eeeeff>






















</TD><TD>*Tony Parker vs. Bob Sura:* Recently re-activated from the injured list after suffering inflammation of scar tissue surrounding his vertebrae, the 6-foot-5, 200-pound Sura is scoring 10.8 points per game with career-high averages of 6.2 rebounds, 5.3 assists and 1.28 steals. The nine-year veteran, who is in his first season with the Rockets, stands as one of 10 NBA players to average five rebounds and five assists, and has guided Houston to a 26-11 record in his 37 starts. Meanwhile, Tony Parker has struggled to find his consistency of late. After playing well early in the past several games, Parker has seemingly faded down the stretch. "It's a definite concern," Spurs coach Gregg Popovich said. "It's got nothing to do with Timmy's injury. It's something he has to really focus on himself. He doesn't come out with the same fire after the first quarter. He's got to face that and understand that before he can cure it." Parker is one of the quickest and most talented point guards in the league, and in the absence of Duncan, will need to step up his game for the Spurs to be successful. </TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2><HR></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width=100 bgColor=#eeeeff>




















</TD><TD>*Tracy McGrady vs. Bruce Bowen:* T-Mac is one of the game’s most dominant and prolific scorers, and is being mentioned by many as an MVP candidate. With averages of 25.5 points (6th in NBA), 6.2 rebounds, 5.9 assists, 1.8 steals per game, it’s easy to see why. McGrady can get his shot any time he wants it, from just about anywhere on the court, and he seems to be playing his best ball down the stretch. And who can forget his 13 points in 30 seconds against the Spurs earlier this season? It will be up to Bruce Bowen, the Spurs perennial defensive specialist to make T-Mac at least work for his points. In the three previous contests, Bowen has “held” McGrady to 33, 28, and 22 points. Bowen’s task will made even more daunting since backup guard Devin Brown, who has proven athletic enough to guard some of the league’s best players, was placed on the injured list earlier this week. </TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2><HR></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width=100 bgColor=#eeeeff>







</TD><TD>*Yao Ming vs. Spurs Frontline:* This is a matchup that would seem to favor Houston, as Ming has pretty much had his way with the Spurs this season, averaging 20 points and 7 boards per contest on 61% shooting. The Spurs, like many teams in the league, have had no real answer for Ming’s imposing inside presence. Playing him physical doesn’t seem to work either, as he shoots free throws at 77%. But Rasho Nesterovic has shown signs of potential in the past when Duncan has been hurt. Look for Rasho to get help in the post on defense and for the Spurs “bigs” to play fundamental, box-out basketball. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE width=568 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle bgColor=#000000 colSpan=3>*Replacement & Injury Report*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width=100 bgColor=#eeeeff>



















</TD><TD>*Tim Duncan replaced by Robert Horry* 

*SPURS:* Devin Brown (lower-back spasms) out...Tim Duncan (right ankle sprain) injured list...Linton Johnson III (left ankle stress fracture) injured list..Mike Wilks (left knee patella tendinitis) injured list.





</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2><HR></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width=100 bgColor=#eeeeff>



















</TD><TD>*Juwan Howard replaced by Clarence Weatherspoon* 

*Rockets:* Juwan Howard (right knee sprain), Moochie Norris (left foot plantar fasciitis) and Charlie Ward (right knee surgery) are on the injured list. 





</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE width=568 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle bgColor=#000000>*Stats At A Glance* </TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=5 width=550 align=center bgColor=#000000 border=0><TBODY><TR bgColor=#eee4d1><TD colSpan=4>*Spurs vs. Rockets*​</TD><TD width=43> 
</TD><TD colSpan=3>*Rebounds*​</TD><TD width=46>


</TD><TD width=38> 
</TD><TD width=43> 
</TD><TD width=44> 
</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#999999><TD>*G*​</TD><TD>*W-L*​</TD><TD>*FG%*​</TD><TD>*3P%*​</TD><TD>*FT%*​</TD><TD width=51>*OFF*​</TD><TD width=43>*DEF*​</TD><TD width=53>*TOT*​</TD><TD>*AST*​</TD><TD>*STL*​</TD><TD>*BLK*​</TD><TD>*PTS*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=22>3​</TD><TD width=47>1-2​</TD><TD width=45>.397​</TD><TD width=49>.275​</TD><TD>.722​</TD><TD>27​</TD><TD>90​</TD><TD>117​</TD><TD>47​</TD><TD>26​</TD><TD>25​</TD><TD>246​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=5 width=550 align=center bgColor=#000000 border=0><TBODY><TR bgColor=#eee4d1><TD colSpan=4>*Rockets vs. Spurs*​</TD><TD width=43> 
</TD><TD colSpan=3>*Rebounds*​</TD><TD width=46>


</TD><TD width=38>


</TD><TD width=43>


</TD><TD width=44>


</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#999999><TD>*G*​</TD><TD>*W-L*​</TD><TD>*FG%*​</TD><TD>*3P*​</TD><TD>*FT%*​</TD><TD width=51>*OFF*​</TD><TD width=43>*DEF*​</TD><TD width=53>*TOT*​</TD><TD>*AST*​</TD><TD>*STL*​</TD><TD>*BLK*​</TD><TD>*PTS*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=22>3​</TD><TD width=47>2-1​</TD><TD width=45>.368​</TD><TD width=49>.394​</TD><TD>.806​</TD><TD>37​</TD><TD>93​</TD><TD>130​</TD><TD>42​</TD><TD>23​</TD><TD>15​</TD><TD>235​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Well without T-mac it will be difficult even with them missing Duncan. Yao will have to have a good game which he is more than capable of doing. I don't know if the game will be fun to watch but it's two of the better teams out west so it still has appeal with me.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

is tmac playing for sure


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> is tmac playing for sure


*Whether McGrady is playing or not is still not confirmed. The chances is good since his injury is not as bad as it seemed. Read the quote below:*



> *By Saturday night, McGrady said he was sore but might play today against the Spurs.*
> 
> *That wasn't much of a change from the "questionable" status and "day-to-day" designation the Rockets assigned after an MRI revealed no more damage than the strained right hip diagnosis made in the locker room.*


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

This should be an interesting game no matter what. We get to see (if McGrady is out) two teams w/o their best player. That said, If McGrady plays, the Spurs could have a hard time, due to the face that if the get a big lead, they would have a serious mountain to climb w/o Duncan.

W/o the services of Tim Duncan, the Spurs are more of a running team, since they dont have to slow the game up for Duncan. They will still slow the game down if the Rocket offense is doing well...


^^^all that said, its hard to predict a game not knowing whos gonna play....


Rockets 87
Spurs 81


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey, not tryin to be an ***, especially as the graphics are great, but isn't the 2 spot the 'Big' guard and not the small guard, i might be wrong?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

20 min till the game starts...any news on mcgrady yet?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Mcgrady Is Playing

Yay!!!


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Its only been 4 minutes... and I see that the Spurs are running the ball so they can score before Houston gets their defense set. If I were JVG, I would put Mutumbo in and try and keep up with this fast team. Deke does great on the boards and can wipe up shots (low percentage shots taken by the Spurs since Duncan is not there to put in his usual 22pts) and energize this team.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sloppy, sloppy play by Houston on the offensive end so far in the 1st.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Mike James's last second shot was pretty much the only bright spot in the last 6 minutes of the first quarter. Terrible execution; the Spurs defense ate us up.

Houston 17
San Antonio 24

End of 1


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

great shot by James. I wouldnt say their defense is the reason for their lead... our offense is having its slump. And our defense has been heinous the first quarter... were letting them blow by us and giving up ticky tack fouls on almost every possession.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Houston 36
San Antonio 39

Half

Houston did a good job getting Yao involved in the offense when we were slumping early in the 2nd, and a pretty decent job feeding McGrady off the low post screens to keep us close. If our role players can start hitting their shots we should be able to win this one.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Ginobili is a damn fool, I love the way he plays. 

I like the more aggressive TMac, but he still seems a little cautious about his hip strain.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Well not bad, Spurs only led by 3pts in half time.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

even though im pulln 4 the spurs im real happy about the directions our team is going i think itll b us and my otha team spurs in the west finals lol good job tmac and yao


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

As I said, our perimeter shootings are where we win games.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Two turnovers by McGrady. Damn.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

You were rite about a low scoring game, FirstRocket lol. 56-55 Rockets after 3. Very close


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Yeah, this is going to be a nail-biter.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Four pts run. At least, one team is making a move.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

My God, YAO IS HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

FirstRocket said:


> Four pts run. At least, one team is making a move.


And now the other is, spurs up eight with another free to go.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Rockets can win this game. Must win!


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*WE LOST!!!! DAMN!!!!!*


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Tmac couldn't save Houston again. Spurs get a much needed win 83-70. Houston played very well until about halfway through the fourth. Tmac just couldn't get anything to go, probably an effect of his injury.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

What a collapse in the 4th. It was tough to see with Yao missing shots, McGrady forcing up shots and the careless TO's. Yao should've had a much bigger night, and our supporting cast was dreadful on offense.

Almost identical to the last game and all our other losses to the Spurs: Stay close in the first 3 quarters and throw away the game in the 4th. The Spurs did everything they could to win the game, but the Rockets once again stopped trying against the Spurs.

Poor shooting from long distance again, 1-8 3PT. We had 16 TO's compared to San Antonio's 8...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

besides the 4th qt yao and tmac played great... both of them were eaing there wheties till the mid 4th then for some reason(spurs d prob) they just were not thinking. but lets get the rest of the wins that we can. lets stayy positive we only have 7 more away gms this yr lol :biggrin:


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> What a collapse in the 4th. It was tough to see with Yao missing shots, McGrady forcing up shots and the careless TO's. Yao should've had a much bigger night, and our supporting cast was dreadful on offense.
> 
> Almost identical to the last game and all our other losses to the Spurs: Stay close in the first 3 quarters and throw away the game in the 4th. The Spurs did everything they could to win the game, but the Rockets once again stopped trying against the Spurs.
> 
> Poor shooting from long distance again, 1-8 3PT. We had 16 TO's compared to San Antonio's 8...



I never speak after games...but damn, we had a bad last 9 minutes....5 pt lead to 17 pt defecit :curse: ...oh well, on to Utah tomorrow. Glad to see T-Mac play and still go to the rack even with the sore hip.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Maybe Yao is getting tired again like he did last season...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This was a game were Yao was roughed up and could not deliver. Come playoff time, things aren't going to get any easier. As I've stated time after time, we won't do well in the playoffs if Yao doesn't do well. Our guard play has been dismal as of late, but you still have to put the burden of the blame on Yao for not converting when he has had the opportunities and not playing with aggression in the post. The Spurs fronted and aggressively doubled him; he could only put up 4 points in the 4th. This is supposed to be our advantage, as Bowen can shut down McGrady late in the 4th. Yao is going to have to take some shots right after he touches the ball or get deeper in the post... the Rockets were looking to go to Yao in the 4th, but he let Nesterovic/Ginobili rough him up causing the team's confidence in him to go down.

We can keep complaining about how the refs don't call hacks on Yao, but they'll start calling the fouls once he starts going to the basket. Atleast keep the ball high, away from the help defense, and make the passes back out to the perimeter. Every time Yao tried to re-position Nesterovic would manage to get in front of him again. If it's not too much to ask, maybe Ewing could teach him how to use those tree trunk legs to keep his defender behind him.


----------

